# Hey



## Ahmed!sayd (Dec 13, 2020)

ahmed from egypt cairo hey all


----------



## Mike Martin (Dec 14, 2020)

Hello Ahmed.


----------



## Ahmed!sayd (Dec 14, 2020)

هل يمكنك التحدث معي الواتس اب الخاص بي 
00201023046099


----------



## Winter (Dec 14, 2020)

Ahmed!sayd said:


> هل يمكنك التحدث معي الواتس اب الخاص بي
> 00201023046099


Translation: he is requesting someone talk to him on WhatsAp.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Winter (Dec 14, 2020)

Ahmed!sayd said:


> ahmed from egypt cairo hey all


Ahmed, if you are looking to join Freemasonry in Egypt I don't think we can help. As far as I know, the situation has not improved there.  Others may be able to shed light if the attitude towards Freemasonry in Egypt has changed. 

http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2011/01/freemasonry-in-egypt.html?m=1


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed!sayd (Dec 14, 2020)

No i don’t


----------



## Winter (Dec 14, 2020)

Ahmed!sayd said:


> No i don’t


Did you have questions about Freemasonry? I'm just wondering why you're here. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahmed!sayd (Dec 14, 2020)

I need a job


----------



## Ahmed!sayd (Dec 14, 2020)

Or laptop


----------



## Winter (Dec 14, 2020)

Ahmed!sayd said:


> Or laptop


You're out of luck. That's not what this forum is for. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

